# Where there's a will, there's a way - dog gets treat off counter



## King James (May 28, 2011)

A friend posted this on FB. It's amazing how smart animals are.


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

All I can say is thank goodness our GSD don't have thumbs! LOL


----------



## Speedy2662 (May 27, 2012)

Oh my, that dog is so smart!


----------



## Scarlettsmom (Jul 12, 2011)

Courtney said:


> All I can say is thank goodness our GSD don't have thumbs! LOL


It's all that is stopping them from taking over the world!


----------



## Nikitta (Nov 10, 2011)

LOL That's amazing!


----------



## Kontrollverlust (Jul 10, 2012)

That is awesome! Was not expecting him to come from behind that second drawer lol


----------

